
Rocket Lab catches piece of falling rocket in mid-air with helicopter - gok
https://www.flightglobal.com/space/rocket-lab-demonstrates-catching-piece-of-falling-rocket-in-mid-air-with-helicopter/137824.article
======
masonic
"falling rocket"... _on a parachute_.

